# TCL soundbar control???



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm using my bolt with a TCL series 4 roku tv. The tivo remote controls the tcl tv volume fine but i want to add a tcl soundbar, will the tivo remote control that too? trying to make everything super simple for my wife. I know I'll have to turn on ARC and CEC in settings. Anyone doing this? TV sound is ok but would be alot better with soundbar but NOT worth it if we need to use 2 remotes, my wife hates that.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Program-a-Remote-to-Control-a-TV-Stereo


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

wthomas69 said:


> I'm using my bolt with a TCL series 4 roku tv. The tivo remote controls the tcl tv volume fine but i want to add a tcl soundbar, will the tivo remote control that too? trying to make everything super simple for my wife. I know I'll have to turn on ARC and CEC in settings. Anyone doing this? TV sound is ok but would be alot better with soundbar but NOT worth it if we need to use 2 remotes, my wife hates that.


Yes, I do it. TiVo peanut, TCL TV series 6, and Denon sound bar. If you need the hook up and software settings, I can provide all of that but it sounds like you at headed in the right direction.

Don't forget to tell the TCL Roku to turn on directly to the TiVo "channel," not the ARC channel.

Hope the series 4 is the same.


----------

